# Dust on Paintwork



## Gas TT (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Guys

I've had my black 1.8 TFSI Coupe for 4 weeks now.

It is the first black car I've owned and, although I knew it would require a bit more effort on the cleaning front than other colours, I hadn't anticipated how dusty it gets - it almost seems like it is electrostatically charged the way it attracts dust after I've washed it!

For info my car has had Autoglym Lifeshine applied by the dealer and I use their products as follows to wash:

Rinse, 2 bucket wash, rinse, dry ( with Autoglym towel), detail spray buffed with microfibre cloth.

I don't really want to be washing it every other day, and I presume dusting it between washes is a really bad idea ( risk of scratching etc).

Does anyone have any tips on this - and / or Is it what I'm doing that's at fault or is this just a fact of life with black cars?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Uncle_rob (Apr 25, 2014)

Gas TT said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I've had my black 1.8 TFSI Coupe for 4 weeks now.
> 
> ...


It's summer (ish) and lots of stuff flying in the air. Problem is a black car shows it up more. Put a hose pipe on it late at night so u don't get water spots, or just buy quick detailer. Simple spray on wipe off


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Uncle_rob said:


> Gas TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...


Not a fan of these quick detailing sprays seen a lot of damage caused by using them on an unwashed car


----------



## Gas TT (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for your advice.

I use detailing spray ( Autoglym Rapid Detailer) at the end of washing but have not on an unwashed car just in case of damage.

-I'll try the hose trick or I will just have to stick to admiring it from a bit further away between washes!!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

if it's dusty don't even touch it! Wait until you wash it properly.


----------



## Davegt (May 22, 2014)

Mixed reviews but I always start any wash with snow foam followed by a pressure wash to remove as much loose dirt before getting the buckets out


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Tried one of these ?
http://www.frost.co.uk/california-car-duster.html

http://forums.corvetteforum.com/car-car ... r-bad.html

http://www.meguiarsonline.com/forums/sh ... afe-to-use

http://forums.corvetteforum.com/car-car ... -safe.html


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

Live with it ! Ive sold 2 black cars because i cant live with your problem lol


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Uncle_rob said:
> 
> 
> > Gas TT said:
> ...


Don't use ANYTHING on an unwashed car. At least rinse it first. Otherwise you are asking for swirls/scratches
anyone have any tips on this - and / or Is it what I'm doing that's at fault or is this just a fact of life with black cars?


----------

